# trailer hitch BBQ pit



## dr. redfish

I'm looking to buy a nice pit that mounts to my receiver hitch on my truck. I've seen several but never paid mutch attention to their quality as I was not in the market at the time. If anyone can make some recommendations on a quality pit and source I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Charles Helm

Try this.

I do not own one but do not recall ever reading a negative comments on the Gator Pits.


----------



## Capt. Carman

*Hitch Pit*

Gator makes a good quality unit for sure. So does Pitts & Spits. I have one and love it. Use it to tailgate anywhere.

CC


----------



## Northsider

Charles Helm said:


> Try this.
> 
> I do not own one but do not recall ever reading a negative comments on the Gator Pits.


Yep, Ritch at Gator pits will build you one and you'll be happy with it. Tell him Northsider sent ya and he'll hook you up.


----------



## mike1970lee

look on craigs list for used one and save some $$$


----------



## Old Whaler

My neighbor bought one made by Uvalde Smokers from Galvan's on Hwy 90 near Richmond. Nice pit with receiver hitch and has a stand on wheels for using at the house. I think he paid $500


----------



## poledup1

*bbq hitch pit*

here is a couple of pictures of mine...


----------



## gstanford85

We got my dad one from the buc-ee's in luling. It was made by Uvalde BBQ pits. It has a fire box and can fit two briskets, and come with the trailer attatchment. We paid about 180 for it.


----------



## bouy37

*Tail-Gator*

Go with the Gator if you can. It will maintain a greater resale value over time far greater than all of the others available. Most importantly, it will cook a hell of a lot better.

http://gatorpit.net/tailgate/tailgate.htm

The Gator tailgating smoker is awesome!!!!!

Jason C
Friendswood, TX


----------

